# Maybe moving to Cagliari - Sardinia



## peer

Hello expats!

This is my first post! I'm from Spain, 31 years old, and in spite of I love travelling, I've never lived outside my hometown.

But now I have a really great job offer in the south of Sardinia, near Pula, for 3 years. I'm a bit worried about finding there open people to start there a new life, and what kind of living experiences I'll find. So it is being hard to take a decision (as I have here my own house, family, friends and job...)

Could somebody tell me some experience there? Or even is there people in a similar situation to meet and have a coffee?
The other question is about the place to look for a flat. Do you think is better (because of social, cultural life...) to be in Cagliari or a place like Pula is good enough to be even in the winter?

Every single opinion is very welcome, as my head is really mess 

My best regards!


----------



## nydardosh

peer said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> This is my first post! I'm from Spain, 31 years old, and in spite of I love travelling, I've never lived outside my hometown.
> 
> But now I have a really great job offer in the south of Sardinia, near Pula, for 3 years. I'm a bit worried about finding there open people to start there a new life, and what kind of living experiences I'll find. So it is being hard to take a decision (as I have here my own house, family, friends and job...)
> 
> Could somebody tell me some experience there? Or even is there people in a similar situation to meet and have a coffee?
> The other question is about the place to look for a flat. Do you think is better (because of social, cultural life...) to be in Cagliari or a place like Pula is good enough to be even in the winter?
> 
> Every single opinion is very welcome, as my head is really mess
> 
> My best regards!


hi, I live near Cagliari, Pula is a very pretty beach place, I go there every summer, what do you want to know?


----------

